# White Nissan 200sx from southamerica



## BobNissan (May 16, 2005)

Hi friends! 
I´m new here, I would like to show u my ride

Feel free to give me any advice that u want!
It will be great.

thanx 
alexis




















with a friend...











:cheers:


----------



## NismoSR (Mar 25, 2005)

S13 .... :thumbup: :jump:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

not a fan of the wheels, but nice ride, what kinda motor does it have?


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Nice ride!


----------



## BobNissan (May 16, 2005)

Dustin said:


> not a fan of the wheels, but nice ride, what kinda motor does it have?



I dont like the wheels too, but in argentina is difficult to find wheels on the fucking 114.3 x 4. So this ones where the first ones that I found....stil searching!


Bye and thanx!


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

paint the roof black


----------

